# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Wisata Kuliner

## victor

Ayo donk informasi *wisata kuliner di daerah masing2* hehe...
yang khas gitu ........

just share saja 
kmrn pas  ke blitar kagak tahu tempat makan yang sip n khas, 
akhirnya makan nasi rawon di daerah kediri
siangnya di deket lokasi lomba, nasi rawon lagi
trus gw bilang ama sopir
kayak nya kagak lengkap kalo sekalian malem makan nasi rawon lagi
pagi siang malam,....... nasi rawon....   ::  
hidup nasi rawon ............   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

info pekalongan:
dari barat
di daerah petarukan, 
dari petarukan ke arah comal, kanan jalan ada *kepiting pak mamo*
trus ke timur lagi ada *kepiting pak kardi*
comal ada *kepiting prima*
sebelum masuk ke pekalongan ada *RM Bu Nani*
dalam kota ada *Garang Asem ( rawon ) Masduki*
*Nasi Uwet H Zarkasi*
*RM PUAS*
Soto Tauto PPIP
juga *Kepiting Gemes Bung Kombor*, gemesnya mak nyussss
Pinggir pekalongan ada *RM Pak Awud*, deket terminal lama,(sore sampe mlm only )
keluar kota pekalongan ke arah Batang, Depan brimob Kalibanger ada *Soto Pak dul*,
Di Batang ada *Rumah makan Fatimah*, kanan jalan sebelum alun2 batang

oiiiiiiiii........ ada yang ketinggalan 1, 
langganan nya om davkoi, pekalongan ke selatan, 
sesudah desa warungasem, 
ada *ayam goreng kampung cluluk*, mantabbbbb

dan 1 lagi di daerah saya, ndeso saya, ada *RM Mbienyo*, masakan Indonesia

----------


## victor

Cirebon? empal genthong dimana
nasi lengko, nasi .......
jogja? gudheg dimana
Solo? Nasi liwet di mana
Kudur? garangasem kudus dimana
Semarang? soto semarang dimana
lainnya..........................

----------


## udin

info Bogor :
Jl. Empang samping masjid *Soto Kuning*
Jl. Sukasari *Asinan Bogor* dan *Toge goreng*
Jl. Gn Batu *Laksa* dan *Doclang*

----------


## tenonx

> jogja? gudheg dimana


Jogja: gudeg manis apa yg agak tawar.... banyak banget sih   ::  
mau iga bakar? sea food? bebek goreng? soto sapi? ayam goreng? ikan bakar?
sate sapi? sate kambing? bakmi kakap jumbo? atau cuman mau nasi sayur?
sambel mentah? sambal terasi? sambel korek?
mau harga mahasiswa? harga rakyat? harga pejabat?

pusing mo nyebutinnya....
tinggal dateng aja ke jogja..... 
call me.... sebutin mau makan apa.... nanti diinfokan    ::

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

om victor kalo soto kebo di pekalongan yang paling enak dimana om?

----------


## victor

> om victor kalo soto kebo di pekalongan yang paling enak dimana om?


Soto Pak Tjarlam
Soto PPIP
Soto pak Dul
Soto Kebo/ Sapi Dg Taoco

----------


## anas maskur

om di jakarta warteg banyak banget  ::   ::

----------


## victor

> om di jakarta warteg banyak banget


apakah di tegal ada warteg?

----------


## victor

kudus, garangasem kudus, 
jalan apa tuh, kasi ciri2 donk, kmrn2 sempet kesasar warung lain

----------


## INdragonZ

INFO SURABAYA, kan akir bulan ini ada lomba di surabaya.
makanan yang patut dicoba , 
1. kwetiaw apeng di kedung doro
2. ayam goreng hartono di mulyosari
3. ayam goreng presiden di tidar
4. Bebek Goreng HT Karang Empat Besar
5. lontong balap kranggan
6. rawon / soto taman bungkul

kuliner tengah malem:
1. nasi cumi pasar atom
2. sego sambel deket DTC
3. rawon setan depan JW mariot

----------


## bobo

> INFO SURABAYA, kan akir bulan ini ada lomba di surabaya.
> makanan yang patut dicoba , 
> 1. kwetiaw apeng di kedung doro
> 2. ayam goreng hartono di mulyosari
> 3. ayam goreng presiden di tidar
> 4. Bebek Goreng HT Karang Empat Besar
> 5. lontong balap kranggan
> 6. rawon / soto taman bungkul
> 
> ...


Aku tambahkan om soalnya aku arek suroboyo juga :
Sarapan pagi
1. Soto Gubeng Pojok jalan kusuma bangsa
2. Aku lupa nama rumah makan nya tapi di daerah dekat tugu pahlawan ada nasi rames yang enak
Makan siang
1. Gado2 jalan Jolotundo
2.

----------


## Abied

> INFO SURABAYA, kan akir bulan ini ada lomba di surabaya.
> makanan yang patut dicoba , 
> 1. kwetiaw apeng di kedung doro
> 2. ayam goreng hartono di mulyosari
> 3. ayam goreng presiden di tidar
> 4. Bebek Goreng HT Karang Empat Besar
> 5. lontong balap kranggan
> 6. rawon / soto taman bungkul
> *7. Pecel Ponorogo Bu Yatin Belakang Delta Plaza*
> ...

----------


## menkar

> info Bogor :
> Jl. Empang samping masjid *Soto Kuning*
> Jl. Sukasari *Asinan Bogor* dan *Toge goreng*
> Jl. Gn Batu *Laksa* dan *Doclang*


tambahin ah sop buntut Ma emun mang UU deket air mancur....

----------


## TSA

> Aku tambahkan om soalnya aku arek suroboyo juga :
> Sarapan pagi
> 1. Soto Gubeng Pojok jalan kusuma bangsa
> 2. Aku lupa nama rumah makan nya tapi di daerah dekat tugu pahlawan ada nasi rames yang enak
> Makan siang
> 1. Gado2 jalan Jolotundo
> 2.


di deket tugu pahlawan?  .... Mungkin yg dimaksud nasi rames tambak bayan ya om ..... wah ... itu memang mak nyusss.......
Sekalian om sebelahnya ada gudeg bu har .... hm ...... ueenak ......
ke utara lagi ada sate blora yg juga ueeenak tenan.......

----------


## mrbunta

SURABAYA
1. kwetiaw apeng di kedung doro
2. ayam goreng hartono di mulyosari
3. ayam goreng presiden di tidar
4. Bebek Goreng HT Karang Empat Besar
5. lontong balap kranggan
6. rawon / soto taman bungkul
7. Kepiting Cak Gundul  Dukuh kupang ( ngesong )
8. Kepiting Tarakan  Manyar kertoarjo
9. Soto Ayam Pak Sadi
10. Soto Ayam Ngemplak ( sampai jam 13.00 )
11. Bebek Goreng Cak YUDI ( 12.00 - 14.00 di Jl. Kepanjen ), ( 16.00 - 18.00 di Perak Barat - Baruna wati )
12. Kambing asap / sate kambing  endemohen
13. Nasi Campur tambak bayan
14. Burung dara  jalan pahlawan
15. ayam / ikan goreng/ bakar Prima rasa ( dukuh kupang, A.Yani, Kusuma bangsa, Manyar kertoarjo )
16. Dapur desa jl. basuki rahmat
17. bumbu desa  jl. kartini
18. Soto daging Gubeng Jl. kusuma bangsa ( depan prima rasa )
19. Gudeg BU Har  jl. Pasar besar
20. KAPIN  jl. pasar besar ( special nasi goreng widodo )
21. Bakso Kepanjen
22. masakan padang sederhana jl. kertajaya indah
23. resto 369 ( banyak lokasiiiiii ) special nasi goreng , siao lung pao
24. Mie ujung pandang mie hongkong tulisan nya ( kedungdoro pertokoan, Jl. karet )
25. Bakso Pak Djo  manyar sekolahan
26. Nasi capjai  jl. manyar kertoarjo sebelah pompa bensin ( porsi nya bokkkkk banyakkkk ) 
27. SBS ( special belut surabaya ) ada di banyu urip, ngagel jaya tengah, mulyosari




kuliner tengah malem:
1. nasi cumi pasar atom
2. sego sambel deket DTC
3. rawon setan depan JW mariot
4. Bebek Kayu Tangan Bratang
5. Tahu Tek Pak Ali Dinoyo (Yg Doyan Petis)
6. Tahu Campur Kalasan[/color]
7. Bebek Goreng papin Undaan Wetan
8. Food Festifal  perumahan Laguna
9. G walk perumahan citraland
10. Bali pedes  pengampon
11. ayam goreng jakarta di tidar ( ada burung dara nya juga loh )
12. es campur tidar
13. pangsit mie tidar
14. Nasi goreng jawa ( Kapasan sebelah seksi 5, dan dekat kali ondo )
15. Kepiting kapasan
16. Mie ujung pandang Jl. manyar kertoarjo di toko ban ABG

----------


## victor

om pesen nasi campur 1
es campur 1
nasi sama es jangan di campur2
 ::   ::   :P

----------


## INdragonZ

> SURABAYA
> 1. kwetiaw apeng di kedung doro
> 2. ayam goreng hartono di mulyosari
> 3. ayam goreng presiden di tidar
> 4. Bebek Goreng HT Karang Empat Besar
> 5. lontong balap kranggan
> 6. rawon / soto taman bungkul
> 7. Kepiting Cak Gundul  Dukuh kupang ( ngesong )
> 8. Kepiting Tarakan  Manyar kertoarjo
> ...


wah, KOMLIT DAH, OM BUNTA TOP !!! DITUNGGU TRAKTIRANNYA   ::

----------


## e-koi

Sapa Tau mampir di Palu

- MGM, Jl. Setiabudi menu : Ikan Bakar, Cumi Bakar, Udang Asam Manis
- RM Awandi, Jl. Gatot Subroto, menu : Ikan Bakar, Otak-otak
- RM Dewi Sri, menu : sate ayam
- Maestro, Jl. Sutoyo, menu : Pizza, european food
- Coto Dg. Janji, menu : Coto Makassar
- RM Bunaken, menu : erwe, rica-rica, manadonese food
- Kaledo Stereo, menu : Keledo
- Sop Saudara, Pasar Inpres
- RM Borobudur, menu : Ayam goreng
- Mas Joko, menu : ayam goreng + sambal terasi
- RM. Taman Ria, menu : seafood
- Warung bagadang Jl. Raja Moili menu : nasi kuning
- RM Beringin, menu : padangese food

----------


## victor

wah.... menu om ekoi
cocok nih
sea food

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> SURABAYA
> 1. kwetiaw apeng di kedung doro
> 2. ayam goreng hartono di mulyosari
> 3. ayam goreng presiden di tidar
> 4. Bebek Goreng HT Karang Empat Besar
> 5. lontong balap kranggan
> 6. rawon / soto taman bungkul
> ...


di tunggu ke surabaya wkwkwkwkwkwk

Kalau utk acara DUGEM bagaimana? di masukkan juga gak?

----------


## victor

maap om bunta
harap bikin thread baru lagi
wisata dugem   ::   ::   ::  

kalo gak bikin nti bisa aku banned lho   ::   ::

----------


## panoramix

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


yang mau dugem:
1.KANTOR diskotik dekat stasiun semut, indo plaza lantai 4
2.KOWLOON diskotik & jockey bar, delta plaza lantai 5
3.deluxe club, tunjungan centre lantai 3
4.meteor podium+vip room jalan arjuna (nomernya lupa)
5.D'boss club kompleks pertokoan kedung doro (nomernya lupa)
6.360 royal plaza lantai paling atas
7.penthouse carrefour nggagel lantai paling atas.
8.TOP ten club VIP room+jockey bar, tunjungan plasa lantai 6-7
yang mau clubbing:
1.red boxx PTC lobby
2.blow fish MEX building jalan pregolan
3.coyote di TOP ten club tunjungan plaza 1 lantai 6
4.club c.c. jalan mayjen sungkono sebelum shangrilla hotel
5. clubbing lagu dangdut di rasa sayang, jalan diponegoro,mayjen sungkono,pregolan, kalianyar dll...

----------


## e-koi

loh loh

----------


## mrbunta

yang mau dugem:
1.KANTOR diskotik dekat stasiun semut, indo plaza lantai 4
2.KOWLOON diskotik & jockey bar, delta plaza lantai 5
3.deluxe club, tunjungan centre lantai 3
4.meteor podium+vip room jalan arjuna (nomernya lupa)
5.D'boss club kompleks pertokoan kedung doro (nomernya lupa)
6.360 royal plaza lantai paling atas
7.penthouse carrefour nggagel lantai paling atas.
8.TOP ten club VIP room+jockey bar, tunjungan plasa lantai 6-7
yang mau clubbing:
1.red boxx PTC lobby
2.blow fish MEX building jalan pregolan
3.coyote di TOP ten club tunjungan plaza 1 lantai 6
4.club c.c. jalan mayjen sungkono sebelum shangrilla hotel
5. clubbing lagu dangdut di rasa sayang, jalan diponegoro,mayjen sungkono,pregolan, kalianyar dll...
6. mistique pregolan bunder ( MEX building )

spa masuk juga gak?

----------


## victor

> loh loh


loh loh..............
catat.........  ::

----------


## tenonx

sik ...... sik..... jangan di del dulu ya......
tak ikut nyatet   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sik ...... sik..... jangan di del dulu ya......
> tak ikut nyatet


Wakakakakakaka............  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Kayaknya Surabaya Promosi nih, Om BUnta dan Om Panoramiz bisa jadi duet entertainer yang handal nih..Siap menjamu dijamin..

Rindu Tahu Campur   ::

----------


## asfenv

he..he..he..pasti rame neh,.kalau ada alamat spa dan karaoke,..he..he....?  ::  

bagaimana kalau di buat gathering untuk kois neh,..biar diguide sama Bro Bunta,.....boleh gak bro bunta,?....biar tidak sesat dijalan...waktu disurabaya,..he..he...  ::  

Acaranya: Guide untuk kuliner        : Bro Bunta
               Guide hiburan dan lawak : Bro Victor
                .........( tolong dilanjutkan bro,......untuk acara acra di surabaya,.....)biar makin seru,...

----------


## mrbunta

> he..he..he..pasti rame neh,.kalau ada alamat spa dan karaoke,..he..he....?  
> 
> bagaimana kalau di buat gathering untuk kois neh,..biar diguide sama Bro Bunta,.....boleh gak bro bunta,?....biar tidak sesat dijalan...waktu disurabaya,..he..he...  
> 
> Acaranya: Guide untuk kuliner        : Bro Bunta
>                Guide hiburan dan lawak : Bro Victor
>                 .........( tolong dilanjutkan bro,......untuk acara acra di surabaya,.....)biar makin seru,...


okkkkk. aku tunggu.
start pagi langsung kuliner ya?
mau makan an special surabaya aja ya? aku schedule kan
1. Semanggi DEMPO
2. Special Belut Surabaya
3. Ayam penyet Bu Kris
4. Burung Dara Tidar
5. Gado gado Ngagel Jaya Tengah
6. Nasi Campur Tambak bayan
7. Gudeg Bu HAR di pasar besar
8. Ote-ote APOLLO
9. Bebek goreng HT jl. Karang empat
10. Bebek Cak Yudi  jl. Kepanjen
11. Bebek Papin Jl. Kalianyar

----------


## bobo

dijamin pulang rumah masing2 langsung cek kolesterol asam urat gula darah   ::

----------


## panoramix

> he..he..he..pasti rame neh,.kalau ada alamat spa dan karaoke,..he..he....?  
> 
> bagaimana kalau di buat gathering untuk kois neh,..biar diguide sama Bro Bunta,.....boleh gak bro bunta,?....biar tidak sesat dijalan...waktu disurabaya,..he..he...  
> 
> Acaranya: Guide untuk kuliner        : Bro Bunta
>                Guide hiburan dan lawak : Bro Victor
>                 .........( tolong dilanjutkan bro,......untuk acara acra di surabaya,.....)biar makin seru,...


spa dan "KARAOKE" (XXX)
1.grand delta, HR.muhammad
2.atmosphere, HR muhammad
3.glamoure, tunjungan
4.cosmo, embong malang
5.d king ruko kedung doro

spa dan reflexy (beneran nih)
1.sunrise city giant mmargorejo
2.healing HR muhammad
3....
(kalo yang beneran gini saya kurang hafal)   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> he..he..he..pasti rame neh,.kalau ada alamat spa dan karaoke,..he..he....?  
> 
> bagaimana kalau di buat gathering untuk kois neh,..biar diguide sama Bro Bunta,.....boleh gak bro bunta,?....biar tidak sesat dijalan...waktu disurabaya,..he..he...  
> 
> Acaranya: Guide untuk kuliner        : Bro Bunta
>                Guide hiburan dan lawak : Bro Victor
>                 .........( tolong dilanjutkan bro,......untuk acara acra di surabaya,.....)biar makin seru,...


lha koq aku
aku ndak tahu apa2   ::

----------


## udin

Nasi Opor ayam kampung + Krecek + sambel Pete .. mantap abissssssss....

Lokasi : salatiga di EMKO (Emperan Toko)

----------


## mario85

wah gajah dah siap ntraktir dari pagi mpe mlm ya sby bsok

----------


## mario85

wah kang udin menarik bgt tuh nasi opornya di deket mananya ya..cmn sering lwt salatiga nih jarang makan di sana ada juga kan wedang ronde yg di dlm pasar tuh

----------


## mrbunta

> wah gajah dah siap ntraktir dari pagi mpe mlm ya sby bsok


khusus mario. sampe mutah. lek gak mutah di suruh makan terusssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## dickytob

ngiler liat gambar dr om udin

----------


## victor

> ngiler liat gambar dr om udin


waduhhhh ommm, aku panen pete bingung mau aku kasi ke siapa...
u malah ngiler
ya kalo walet lumayan bisa di kilo
lha kalo u ......   ::

----------


## udin

> wah kang udin menarik bgt tuh nasi opornya di deket mananya ya..cmn sering lwt salatiga nih jarang makan di sana ada juga kan wedang ronde yg di dlm pasar tuh


Depan Hotel Mutiara ... deket bunderan arah Boyolali ...

----------


## victor

boyolali ke arah solo ada *warung tegal*, kiri jalan, tempat agak turun.

----------


## udin

> boyolali ke arah solo ada *warung tegal*, kiri jalan, tempat agak turun.


tau aja nih tempat makanan enak dan enak buat nongkrong...!!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> boyolali ke arah solo ada *warung tegal*, kiri jalan, tempat agak turun.
> 
> 
> tau aja nih tempat makanan enak dan enak buat nongkrong...!!


  :: 
palagi pas kesitu life music keroncong n campur sari sdh ON
kayaknya males melanjutkan perjalanan

----------


## dickytob

sate landak 
di deket ponggok (kolam GO sanke dan asagi regional solo) delangu
dijamin bikin berdiri   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

sate buaya di mana ya? pengen nihhhhh

----------


## Abied

> sate buaya di mana ya? pengen nihhhhh


Kayaknya kata media di Mabes POLRI akhir-akhir ini banyak deh...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> sate buaya di mana ya? pengen nihhhhh


sate gajah aja  :P

----------


## victor

sesama buaya dilarang saling mendahului

----------


## victor

jengkol ( rasa ati sapi )
megono 
krupuk
gorengan
jamur (rasa irisan alien)

----------


## mrbunta

welehhhh
gak ada ya sate buaya. wenak lohhh
bikin stamina jozzzz

----------


## dickytob

> jengkol ( rasa ati sapi )
> megono 
> krupuk
> gorengan
> jamur (rasa irisan alien)


kok minumannya ga disebutin?   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> jengkol ( rasa ati sapi )
> megono 
> krupuk
> gorengan
> jamur (rasa irisan alien)
> 
> ...


sssssssssttttttttttttttttttttt.........

----------


## meonz

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> jengkol ( rasa ati sapi )
> megono 
> krupuk
> gorengan
> jamur (rasa irisan alien)
> 
> ...


Minuman khusus orang tua ya??

----------


## dickytob

> sssssssssttttttttttttttttttttt.........

----------


## hadihoho

surakarta hadiningrat alias solo,

makanan:
-. nasi liwet depan mutiara foto, 200 meter arah selatan alun2 kidul (nasi liwet yg ngga ada duanya di solo)
-. bebek goreng H Slamet
-. garang asem Mbah Semar
-. Bakso urat Alex, bakso malvinas palur, bakso rusuk palur, 
-. sate kere (sate sapi) Yu Rebi
-. soto triwindu, soto gading, soto sawah, soto batiah
-. timlo solo 
-. sate  kambing mbok galak sumber
-. dll

cemilan:
-. serabi notosuman
-. wedang asle; wedang ronde seputaran stadion manahan
-. onde2 solo notosuman
-. abon varia
-. roti mandarijn orion
-. dll

nuwun,

----------


## victor

-. garang asem Mbah Semar

ini di mana om alamatnya
garangasem rawon apa garangasem ayam, seperti garangasem kudus nih?

----------


## victor

Makanan jaman Perang :
nasi jagung
ikan asin
urap daun singkong
bothok tempe
pete mentah ( hah hah hah )

----------


## hadihoho

> -. garang asem Mbah Semar
> 
> ini di mana om alamatnya
> garangasem rawon apa garangasem ayam, seperti garangasem kudus nih?


di kartosuro mau masuk kota solo.
garangasem ayam Om. isinya: ayam, jeruk sayur, santan, telur kocok, cabe iris

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> -. garang asem Mbah Semar
> 
> ini di mana om alamatnya
> garangasem rawon apa garangasem ayam, seperti garangasem kudus nih?
> 
> 
> di kartosuro mau masuk kota solo.
> garangasem ayam Om. isinya: ayam, jeruk sayur, santan, telur kocok, cabe iris


betulllllllllllllllllll
lupa gw
kartosuro dari klaten atau dari boyolali, belok kiri dikit...
rumah tua
bangunan lama, bagus

betul gak om?

----------


## nabih

Sangat mengasikkan wisata kuliner. Bagaimana kalau alamat tersebut diatas ada data GPS nya. Sehingga yang di kendaraannya ada peralatan GPS, tidak sulit untuk melacak tempat kuliner tersebut. Atau kalau mungkin denga peta Google Earth. TK.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hadihoho

> Originally Posted by hadihoho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


iyah   ::

----------


## paulwi

Tambahan kuliner di solo:

Gudeg Bu Harsi..Gading



Tengkleng...Lojiwetan


Wedangan Gober - Kampung Baru



tebak siapa yg lg bersantap.......?

----------


## victor

coba tebak yach,
sebelah kiri orang kelaperan
sebelah kanan orang kelaperan juga
kesimpulan,
dua2 nya orang kelaperan

----------


## paulwi

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

loh. aku kok gak di ajak ya   ::   ::

----------


## dina prima

Trial Kuliner Bukittinggi.

----------


## paulwi

serba santan nih keliatannya
hmmmm...gurih...!
ngeces mode : ON  ::

----------


## vied_84

Bali Hadir Dengan Warung Babi Guling Ibu Oka UBUD
 ::   ::  


UENAK TENAN

----------


## victor

nyam nyam nyam ...
wajib visit nich
itu kalo gedhe gitu makan nya gimana yach?

----------


## bobo

masih utuh hiiiiii seremmmmmmmm  ::

----------


## vied_84

> nyam nyam nyam ...
> wajib visit nich
> itu kalo gedhe gitu makan nya gimana yach?


di potong potong taruh di piring, kasi krupuk babi, dll mmmmm sedapnyeeee....

betul... betul... betul....

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> nyam nyam nyam ...
> wajib visit nich
> itu kalo gedhe gitu makan nya gimana yach?
> 
> 
> di potong potong taruh di piring, kasi krupuk babi, dll mmmmm sedapnyeeee....
> 
> betul... betul... betul....


itu pesen nya satu ekor gitu atau bagaimana om?

----------


## vied_84

> Originally Posted by vied_84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


satu ekor bisa kl mau....
kadang itu pajangan diwarung, kita cm order satu porsi aj, blh nambah, satu bakul jg blh, kl kuat...   ::  

harga relatif,
standart harga anak kost cm Rp 7500,-....
Mau

----------


## victor

kalo 1 ekor brapa om?

----------


## vied_84

> kalo 1 ekor brapa om?


Untuk 1 ekor yg kecil seharga 

Untuk 1 ekor yg besar seharga  + 

 ::   ::

----------


## victor

makan nya pertama mana dulu tuch kalu utuh gitu?

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Bingung mode: ON

----------


## doks

Tambahan Untuk kuliner Solo..
Sate Kambing Pasar Bekonang..dijamin maknyusssss--buka tiap pasaran kliwon..mulai jam stngah 6 pagi ampe habis--paling jam 10 pagi dah abis...
Sate Kambing Mas Mario depan RS kustati...
Sate Kambing Pasar tawangmangu...
Warung Bestik Pak Warno Kawatan
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

surakarta hadiningrat alias solo,

makanan:
-. nasi liwet depan mutiara foto, 200 meter arah selatan alun2 kidul (nasi liwet yg ngga ada duanya di solo)
-. bebek goreng H Slamet
-. garang asem Mbah Semar
-. Bakso urat Alex, bakso malvinas palur, bakso rusuk palur,
-. sate kere (sate sapi) Yu Rebi
-. soto triwindu, soto gading, soto sawah, soto batiah
-. sate kambing mbok galak sumber
-. dll

cemilan:
-. wedang asle; wedang ronde seputaran stadion manahan
-. onde2 solo notosuman
-. abon varia
-. dll

nuwun,

untuk yg pagi mana aja yg buka soalnya biasanya aku sampe solo mau ke smg bingung mau makan mana

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Bebek H Slamet........ Sambalnya wuickkkk ga tahan................ PUEDASSSSSSSSS  ::

----------


## vied_84

> makan nya pertama mana dulu tuch kalu utuh gitu?


bebas mau makan yg mana dl,,,

semua bagian tubuh sdh siap untuk di santap  ::   ::

----------


## paulwi

> surakarta hadiningrat alias solo,
> 
> makanan:
> -. nasi liwet depan mutiara foto, 200 meter arah selatan alun2 kidul (nasi liwet yg ngga ada duanya di solo)
> -. bebek goreng H Slamet
> -. garang asem Mbah Semar
> -. Bakso urat Alex, bakso malvinas palur, bakso rusuk palur,
> -. sate kere (sate sapi) Yu Rebi
> -. soto triwindu, soto gading, soto sawah, soto batiah
> ...


Gudeg Margoyudan om...stasiun balapan ke timur kiri jalan..Pak Bondan Winarno pernah shoot di situ...cuma sampai jam 6 pagi  ::  
Soto Gading juga buka pagi

----------


## victor

nasi campurrrr bandung nyam nyammm
lumayan,
pagi2
ujan gerimis,
belom makan, 

dapet kiriman
 ::   ::   ::  
kiriman email   ::   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....................  .....

----------


## dina prima

langsung di test rekomendasinya....

----------


## paulwi

> langsung di test rekomendasinya....


Mantabbbb Om...
Nasi panas bandeng segar..mbak Mar

----------


## dina prima



----------


## dina prima



----------


## mia_vid

> 


deket rumah :P

----------


## dina prima

dekat rumah, bisa pond visit dong....?

----------


## vied_84

> 


Dimana ny Pasar Ungaran y....

----------


## mario85

kok kalo aku biasa makan sate sapi kempleng bukan yg ini ya mmg ada banyak sih tapi menurutku yg plg enak yg kempleng satu kalo ga salah kalo dari ungaran kiri jln sblm traffic light persis...
turun lg juga ada kepiting tauco roso nyoto dan nyoto roso yg satu dikiri jln yg satu di kanan jln tiap orang beda selera kalo aku sih seneng yg kiri jln menuju arah smg....

----------


## vied_84

> kok kalo aku biasa makan sate sapi kempleng bukan yg ini ya mmg ada banyak sih tapi menurutku yg plg enak yg kempleng satu kalo ga salah kalo dari ungaran kiri jln sblm traffic light persis...
> turun lg juga ada kepiting tauco roso nyoto dan nyoto roso yg satu dikiri jln yg satu di kanan jln tiap orang beda selera kalo aku sih seneng yg kiri jln menuju arah smg....


besok kl ke pulang semarang ad travel guide ny nie...  ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> kok kalo aku biasa makan sate sapi kempleng bukan yg ini ya mmg ada banyak sih tapi menurutku yg plg enak yg kempleng satu kalo ga salah kalo dari ungaran kiri jln sblm traffic light persis...
> turun lg juga ada kepiting tauco roso nyoto dan nyoto roso yg satu dikiri jln yg satu di kanan jln tiap orang beda selera kalo aku sih seneng yg kiri jln menuju arah smg....
> 
> 
> besok kl ke pulang semarang ad travel guide ny nie...


no prob om..selaku tuan rumah akan brusaha jadi travel guide yg baik ga neko2 haha

----------


## tenonx

sesama orang semarang...... guide yg mana jadinya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> sesama orang semarang...... guide yg mana jadinya


oo haha om vied org smg juga ya ga tau haha

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> sesama orang semarang...... guide yg mana jadinya    
> 
> 
> oo haha om vied org smg juga ya ga tau haha


lumpia ketemu lumpia

----------


## vied_84

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> sesama orang semarang...... guide yg mana jadinya    
> 
> 
> oo haha om vied org smg juga ya ga tau haha



Istri yg Semarang om....  ::

----------

